# HTML help!!!



## Zangetsu (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi, 

    I was designing a web page in html......just got one 

 I want 2 use a hyperlink(text) but with an effect dat it shld not have an 
 underline(dat i know) but when I bring my mouse on it the underline shld 
appear   same as in yahoo on left side menu [ answers,autos,finance etc]

 how 2 do dat?  pls help!!!


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was designing a web page in html......just got one
> 
> ...


use css


```
<style type="text/css">
a:link {
         text-decoration: none;
 }

a:hover {
         text-decoration: underline;
 }

</style>
```
better learn css for more understanding
save it in b/w head tags <head></head>


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> use css
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thanx  4 dat.....................but it applies 2 all the <a></a> tags.....


But  if I have many links & need the above effect for some links only....
& 4 some links other effects....then wat 2 do....?


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 22, 2008)

U seriously need to look into W3Schools

As for ur answer... see this...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 22, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> But  if I have many links & need the above effect for some links only....
> & 4 some links other effects....then wat 2 do....?


Use the style attribute of course, if you still dont wanna learn CSS fully and save time using classes/divisions.

Use 
	
	



```
<a .... style = " .... [I]css code goes here, in proper style format[/I] .... "> text </a>
```
 If you individually add it to each link you put.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 22, 2008)

Or you can create a CSS class and then assign the class to the links you want thereby giving them them the Desired effect without affecting other links .


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 22, 2008)

> <head>
> <style fprolloverstyle>A:hover {text-decoration: underline}
> </style>
> </head>
> ...


 
it is very simple..
yaha par saab programming me beginner hai kya.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 22, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> it is very simple..
> yaha par saab programming me beginner hai kya.


Call it coincidence or whatever, but whenever a question is asked, you always say "ya its simple" but never the answer!

God! how many things in this World have you made so strange!
May be you like answering only the extra-ordinary questions hun? Good! KIU!


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Call it coincidence or whatever, but whenever a question is asked, you always say "ya its simple" but never the answer!
> 
> God! how many things in this World have you made so strange!
> May be you like answering only the extra-ordinary questions hun? Good! KIU!


Correct! And he is saying, "yaha par kya sarrey log Beginners hai??"
I guess his answer will not underline the link when mouse is roll-overed??


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Thanx  4 dat.....................but it applies 2 all the <a></a> tags.....
> 
> 
> But  if I have many links & need the above effect for some links only....
> & 4 some links other effects....then wat 2 do....?



declare like this


```
<html>
<head>
<style type="text/css">
.wu a:link{
text-decoration:none;
}

.wu a:hover{
text-decoration:underline;
}


</style>
</head>

<div class="wu">
<a href="*www.withoutunderline.com">click me </a>
</div>

<a href="*www.withunderline.com">clike me bastard...lol</a>

</html>
```

read something about CSS

CSS3 version is already put with much more features, u do need to learn javascript at some point, i recommed u to learn JQuery (simplifies javascript DOM handling)


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry to post this in someone else's thread, but I was about to open a similar thread with the similar heading, then I though I'll just ask it here... so no hard feelings plz.

Can someone take a look at the source of this page as well as the page and tell me how to get the darn table to move to the left!! 

*outpowerhosting.com/main/index.php?page=webhosting2

I've spent over several hours modifying.. trying to move different elements here and there and have finally come to the conclusion that I'll just move the table to the left but I can't seem to be able to do that.. someone plz help.. it's really urgent.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 23, 2008)

@Cyrus_the_virus,
Your page is over-complicated, it could be a *very simple *table. I don't know what led you to use excess of javascript. Not sure of search enegines would find it friendly either. Instead of going for sophisticated pages, use simple layouts. And tables is a very acceptable use in your case. Just open microsoft frontpage and design the page! And there a lot of unnecessary complications I see in that page. Only God can help you if search engine spiders visit your site!

BTW which company's reseller are you selling?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 23, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> @Cyrus_the_virus,
> Your page is over-complicated, it could be a *very simple *table. I don't know what led you to use excess of javascript. Not sure of search enegines would find it friendly either. Instead of going for sophisticated pages, use simple layouts. And tables is a very acceptable use in your case. Just open microsoft frontpage and design the page! And there a lot of unnecessary complications I see in that page. Only God can help you if search engine spiders visit your site!



You see, I wouldn't be able to change the structure at this point, as it's already completed expect for this darn table. All this is connected to the .css style file as well, so it's not simple html. That's the reason I wanted help.

I understand your concern but telling something like use a simple format is certainly not a good answer when you already know how much work has gone into creating it in the first place. 

Just this last table bit is left, then everything should be done. Just need to get the darn table to move left.

Here's the contents of the .css file:


```
/* Global*/
body {
    background-color: #FFFFFF;
}
html {

    min-width: 760px;
    background-color: #FFFFFF;
    }

img    {

    border: 0;

    display: block;

    }

.spacer {

    clear: both;

    }

.left {

    float: left;

}
.left2 {

    font-size: 12px;

}

.right {

    float: right;

}

.heading{

    margin-bottom: 7px;

    }

a:link, a:visited {

    font-family: verdana;

    font-size: 11px;

    color: #000;

    text-decoration: underline;

    }

a:hover {

    text-decoration: none;

    }

a.white:link, a.white:visited {

    font-family: verdana;

    font-size: 10px;

    color: #FFF;

    text-decoration: none;

    }

a.white:hover {

    text-decoration: underline;

    }

a.blue:link, a.blue:visited {

    font-family: verdana;

    font-size: 10px;

    color: #0661F0;

    text-decoration: underline;

    font-weight: bold;

    }

a.blue:hover {

    text-decoration: none;

    font-weight: bold;

    }

a.blue1:link, a.blue1:visited {

    font-family: verdana;

    font-size: 11px;

    color: #0661F0;

    text-decoration: underline;

    }

a.blue1:hover {

    text-decoration: none;

    }
a.blue2:link, a.blue2:visited {

    font-family: verdana;

    font-size: 12px;

    color: #0661F0;

    text-decoration: underline;

    font-weight: bold;

    }

a.blue2:hover {

    text-decoration: none;

    font-weight: bold;

    }    
a.blue3:link, a.blue3:visited {

    font-family: verdana;
    font-size: 12px;
    color: #176CF1;
    font-weight: bold;
    text-decoration: none;

    }

a.blue3:hover {

    text-decoration: none;
    font-weight: bold;

    }    
a.menu_top:link, a.menu_top:visited {

    font-family: verdana;

    font-size: 12px;

    color: #fcd32c;

    text-decoration: none;
    
    font-weight: bold;
    }

a.menu_top:hover {

    color: #fff;

    text-decoration: none;
    
    font-weight: bold;
    }

a.menu_bot:link, a.menu_bot:visited {

    font-family: verdana;

    font-size: 11px;

    color: #000;

    text-decoration: none;

    }

a.menu_bot:hover {

    text-decoration: underline;

    }

a.terms:link, a.terms:visited {

    font-family: verdana;

    font-size: 9px;

    color: #ff6600;

    text-decoration: underline;

    }

a.terms:hover {

    text-decoration: none;

    }





html, body, div, p, table, tr, td, ul, li, dl, dd, dt, h1, h2, h3, h4, h5, h6, img {

    padding: 0;

    margin: 0;

    }

li {

    list-style: none;

    }

INPUT, SELECT, TEXTAREA{

    font-family: Verdana;

    padding: 1 0 0 0;

    font-size: 10px;

    font-weight: bold;

    color: #000;

    background-color: #F8F4C4;

    }

.border{

    border: solid 1px #000;

    margin-bottom: 2px;

    width: 132px;

    height: 13px;

    padding: 2px 0 0 4px;
    
    }
.login{

    margin:3px -4px 2px 0;_margin: 3px 0 0 0;
    
    background: none;
   
    }



/* Global layout divisions*/

body {

    background: url(../img/bg.jpg) repeat-x;
    background-color:#FFFFFF;

    text-align: center;

    font: 11px Verdana;

    color: #000;

    }

div#wrapper {

    margin: 0 auto;

    padding: 0;

    text-align: left;

    width: 760px;

    }

div#header {

    height: 128px;
    width: 760px;

    padding-top: 5px;

    background-image:url(../img/header.jpg);
    background-repeat:no-repeat;

    }

div#company_name{

    padding: 0 0 0 85px;
    float:left;
    z-index:2;
    }

div#login_form{

    width: 160px;
    margin: 10px 0 0 587px;
    text-align: right;
    }

div#menu_top{

    color: #fcd32c;

    font-family: verdana;

    font-size: 12px;

    margin-top: 17px;

    margin-left: 35px;

    text-align: center;

    }
.menu_top{

    margin-right: 15px;

    }

.menu_bot{

    margin-right: 18px;

    }

.menu_terms{

    margin-right: 9px;

    }

div#plans{

    margin-top: 9px;
    font-family: verdana;
    font-size: 11px;
    font-weight: bold;
    }
.linksign { font-family:Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color:#666666; font-weight:bold; font-size:11px; text-align:right; text-decoration:none;}
.linksign a { font-family:Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color:#666666; font-weight:bold; font-size:11px; text-align:right; text-decoration:none;}
.linksign a:active { font-family:Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color:#666666; font-weight:bold; font-size:11px; text-align:right; text-decoration:none;}
.linksign a:hover { font-family:Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color:#666666; font-weight:bold; font-size:11px; text-align:right; text-decoration:underline;}
.linksign a:visited { font-family:Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color:#666666; font-weight:bold; font-size:11px; text-align:right; text-decoration:none;}

.linksign2 { font-family:Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color:#666666; font-weight:bold; font-size:11px; text-align:center; text-decoration:none;}
.linksign2 a { font-family:Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color:#666666; font-weight:bold; font-size:11px; text-align:center; text-decoration:none;}
.linksign2 a:active { font-family:Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color:#666666; font-weight:bold; font-size:11px; text-align:center; text-decoration:none;}
.linksign2 a:hover { font-family:Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color:#666666; font-weight:bold; font-size:11px; text-align:center; text-decoration:underline;}
.linksign2 a:visited { font-family:Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color:#666666; font-weight:bold; font-size:11px; text-align:center; text-decoration:none;}

.linkdet { font-family:Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color:#333333; font-weight:300; font-size:11px; text-align:left; text-decoration:none;}
.linkdet a { font-family:Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color:#333333; font-weight:300; font-size:11px; text-align:left; text-decoration:underline;}
.linkdet a:active { font-family:Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color:#333333; font-weight:300; font-size:11px; text-align:left; text-decoration:underline;}
.linkdet a:hover { font-family:Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color:#333333; font-weight:300; font-size:11px; text-align:left; text-decoration:none;}
.linkdet a:visited { font-family:Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color:#333333; font-weight:300; font-size:11px; text-align:left; text-decoration:underline;}

div#plan1{

    background: url(../img/plan1.jpg);
    background-repeat:no-repeat;
    width: 128px;
    height: 172px;
    padding: 7px 8px 7px 8px;
    margin-right: 42px;
    float: left;
    
    }
    
div#plan1sign{

    margin: 56px 0 0 -8px;
    z-index:1;

    }
    
div#plan1det{

    margin: 56px 0 0 -8px;
    z-index:1;

    }
    
div#plan2{

    background: url(../img/plan2.jpg);
    background-repeat:no-repeat;
    width: 140px;
    height: 172px;
    padding: 7px 8px 7px 8px;
    margin-right: 42px;
    float: left;

    }
div#plan2sign{

    margin: 54px 0 0 -8px;
    z-index:1;

    }

div#plan2det{

    margin: 54px 0 0 -8px;
    z-index:1;

    }

div#plan3{

    background: url(../img/plan3.jpg);
    background-repeat:no-repeat;
    width: 140px;
    height: 172px;
    padding: 7px 8px 7px 8px;
    float: left;
    margin-right: 42px;

    }
div#plan3sign{

    margin: 57px 0 0 -8px;
    z-index:1;

    }
    
div#plan3det{

    margin: 57px 0 0 -8px;
    z-index:1;

    }

div#plan1host{

    background: url(../img/plan1.jpg) no-repeat;

    width: 128px;

    height: 172px;

    padding: 7px 8px 7px 8px;

    margin-right: 0px;

    float: left;

    }

div#plan2host{

    background: url(../img/plan2.jpg) no-repeat;

    width: 140px;

    height: 172px;

    padding: 7px 8px 7px 8px;

    margin-right: 0px;

    float: left;

    }

div#plan3host{

    background: url(../img/plan3.jpg) no-repeat;

    width: 140px;

    height: 172px;

    padding: 7px 8px 7px 8px;

    margin-right: 0px;

    float: left;

    }

.host_price{

    color: #333333;

    font-size: 14px;

    }

.big_price{

    color: #333333;

    font-size: 18px;

    }

div#home_text{

    width: 300px;

    height: 145px;

    margin: 10px 0 0 10px;

    float: left;

    }

.title{

    font-size: 11px;

    }

.titleimg{

    margin: 2px 0 5px 0;

    }

div#demo_home{

    width: 105px;

    height: 105px;

    margin: 10px 0 0 90px;

    float: left;

    }

div#domains{

    background: url(../img/domain_names.jpg) no-repeat;

    width: 80px;

    height: 34px;

    padding: 21px 0 0 80px;

    margin: 8px 0 0 65px;

    font-weight: bold;

    font-size: 12px;

    color: #176CF1;

    }

div#foot_menu{

    margin: 175px 0 0 13px;

    text-align: center;

    }

div#terms{

    text-align: center;

    margin: 7px 20px 12px 15px;

    }

.host_tbl{

    border-top: 1px solid #000;

      border-left: 1px solid #000;

      margin-left:auto; 

     margin-right:auto;

     text-align:left;


    }

.label_td{

    background: #F8EBDB;
    border-right: 1px solid #000;
    border-bottom: 1px solid #000;
    padding-left:5px;

    width: 200px;
    height: 19px;

    }
.plantd{

    background: #FFF;
    border-bottom: 1px solid #000;
    width: 170px;
    height: 20px;
    }

.plan1td{

    background: #FFF;
    border-bottom: 1px solid #000;
    width: 170px;
    height: 18px;
    }

.plan2td{

    background: #E9E7C8;
    border-bottom: 1px solid #000;
    width: 185px;
    height: 18px;
    }

.plan3td{

    background: #EEEEF1;
    border-right: 1px solid #000;
    border-bottom: 1px solid #000;
    width: 185px;
    height: 18px;
    }

div#support{

    background: url(../img/supportbgr.jpg) no-repeat;

    width: 705px;

    height: 400px;

    margin: 4px 0 -200px 2px;

    padding: 15px 10px 0 30px;

    }

.sections{

    margin-bottom: 9px;

    }
.sections_12{
    margin-bottom: 9px;
    margin: 5px 0 5px 7px; 
    line-height:17px; 
    font-size:12px;
}    
div#logos{
    float:left;
}
div#logos_main{
align:center;
padding-left:15px;
padding-top:-5px;

}

.cpanel_title{
    color:#0068AE;
    font-family:Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
    font-size:11px;
    font-weight:bold;
}
.cpanel_title2{
    color:#000000;
    font-family:Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
    font-size:11px;
    font-weight:bold;
}
.title2{
    color:#000000;
    font-family:Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
    font-size:12px;
    font-weight:bold;
}
```


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, he is the modified source. just be sure to change the plan details such as planname, diskspace, bandwidth, cost, etc in the 


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "*www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">


<head>

<title>Outpower Hosting</title>

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1251" />

<link rel="stylesheet" href="css/home.css" type="text/css" media="screen" />

<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">

<!--

// -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

// Globals

// Major version of Flash required

var requiredMajorVersion = 7;

// Minor version of Flash required

var requiredMinorVersion = 0;

// Revision of Flash required

var requiredRevision = 0;

// the version of javascript supported

var jsVersion = 1.0;

// -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

// -->

</script>

<script language="VBScript" type="text/vbscript">

<!-- // Visual basic helper required to detect Flash Player ActiveX control version information

Function VBGetSwfVer(i)

  on error resume next

  Dim swControl, swVersion

  swVersion = 0



  set swControl = CreateObject("ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash." + CStr(i))

  if (IsObject(swControl)) then

    swVersion = swControl.GetVariable("$version")

  end if

  VBGetSwfVer = swVersion

End Function

// -->

</script>

<script language="JavaScript1.1" type="text/javascript">

<!-- // Detect Client Browser type

var isIE  = (navigator.appVersion.indexOf("MSIE") != -1) ? true : false;

var isWin = (navigator.appVersion.toLowerCase().indexOf("win") != -1) ? true : false;

var isOpera = (navigator.userAgent.indexOf("Opera") != -1) ? true : false;

jsVersion = 1.1;

// JavaScript helper required to detect Flash Player PlugIn version information

function JSGetSwfVer(i){

	// NS/Opera version >= 3 check for Flash plugin in plugin array

	if (navigator.plugins != null && navigator.plugins.length > 0) {

		if (navigator.plugins["Shockwave Flash 2.0"] || navigator.plugins["Shockwave Flash"]) {

			var swVer2 = navigator.plugins["Shockwave Flash 2.0"] ? " 2.0" : "";

      		var flashDescription = navigator.plugins["Shockwave Flash" + swVer2].description;

			descArray = flashDescription.split(" ");

			tempArrayMajor = descArray[2].split(".");

			versionMajor = tempArrayMajor[0];

			versionMinor = tempArrayMajor[1];

			if ( descArray[3] != "" ) {

				tempArrayMinor = descArray[3].split("r");

			} else {

				tempArrayMinor = descArray[4].split("r");

			}

      		versionRevision = tempArrayMinor[1] > 0 ? tempArrayMinor[1] : 0;

            flashVer = versionMajor + "." + versionMinor + "." + versionRevision;

      	} else {

			flashVer = -1;

		}

	}

	// MSN/WebTV 2.6 supports Flash 4

	else if (navigator.userAgent.toLowerCase().indexOf("webtv/2.6") != -1) flashVer = 4;

	// WebTV 2.5 supports Flash 3

	else if (navigator.userAgent.toLowerCase().indexOf("webtv/2.5") != -1) flashVer = 3;

	// older WebTV supports Flash 2

	else if (navigator.userAgent.toLowerCase().indexOf("webtv") != -1) flashVer = 2;

	// Can't detect in all other cases

	else {



		flashVer = -1;

	}

	return flashVer;

}

// If called with no parameters this function returns a floating point value

// which should be the version of the Flash Player or 0.0

// ex: Flash Player 7r14 returns 7.14

// If called with reqMajorVer, reqMinorVer, reqRevision returns true if that version or greater is available

function DetectFlashVer(reqMajorVer, reqMinorVer, reqRevision)

{

 	reqVer = parseFloat(reqMajorVer + "." + reqRevision);

   	// loop backwards through the versions until we find the newest version

	for (i=25;i>0;i--) {

		if (isIE && isWin && !isOpera) {

			versionStr = VBGetSwfVer(i);

		} else {

			versionStr = JSGetSwfVer(i);

		}

		if (versionStr == -1 ) {

			return false;

		} else if (versionStr != 0) {

			if(isIE && isWin && !isOpera) {

				tempArray         = versionStr.split(" ");

				tempString        = tempArray[1];

				versionArray      = tempString .split(",");

			} else {

				versionArray      = versionStr.split(".");

			}

			versionMajor      = versionArray[0];

			versionMinor      = versionArray[1];

			versionRevision   = versionArray[2];



			versionString     = versionMajor + "." + versionRevision;   // 7.0r24 == 7.24

			versionNum        = parseFloat(versionString);

        	// is the major.revision >= requested major.revision AND the minor version >= requested minor

			if ( (versionMajor > reqMajorVer) && (versionNum >= reqVer) ) {

				return true;

			} else {

				return ((versionNum >= reqVer && versionMinor >= reqMinorVer) ? true : false );

			}

		}

	}

	return (reqVer ? false : 0.0);

}

// -->

</script>
<script language="javascript">
function CheckContacts(){

	var email = document.form1.email.value;
	var fullname = document.form1.fullname.value;
	var phone = document.form1.phone.value;
	var subject = document.form1.subject.value;
	var question = document.form1.question.value;
	var filter  = /^([a-zA-Z0-9_\.\-])+\@(([a-zA-Z0-9\-])+\.)+([a-zA-Z0-9]{2,4})+$/;
	
	if(fullname==""){	
		alert('Please, enter your name');
		document.form1.fullname.focus();
	}else if (email==""){
		alert('Please, enter your email address');
		document.form1.email.focus();
	}else if (!filter.test(email)){
		alert('Incorrect email address');
		document.form1.email.focus();
	}else if(phone==""){	
		alert('Please, enter your phone');
		document.form1.phone.focus();
	}else if(subject==""){	
		alert('Please, enter a subject of your question');
		document.form1.subject.focus();
	}else if(question==""){	
		alert('Please, enter your question');
		document.form1.question.focus();
	} else {
		document.form1.submit();
	}
}
</script>
</head>



<body>

<div id="wrapper">

<div id="header">

<div id="company_name">

<!--Company flash name-->

<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
<!-- 
var hasRightVersion = DetectFlashVer(requiredMajorVersion, requiredMinorVersion, requiredRevision);
if(hasRightVersion) {  // if we've detected an acceptable version
    var oeTags = '<object classid="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000"'
    + 'width="338" height="88"'
    + 'codebase="*download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab">'
    + '<param name="movie" value="swf/companyname.swf" /><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#ffffff" />'
    + '<embed src="swf/companyname.swf" quality="high" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#ffffff" '
    + 'width="338" height="88" name="companyname" align="middle"'
    + 'play="true"'
    + 'loop="false"'
    + 'quality="high"'
    + 'allowScriptAccess="sameDomain"'
    + 'type="application/x-shockwave-flash"'
    + 'pluginspage="*www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">'
    + '<\/embed>'
    + '<\/object>';
    document.write(oeTags);   // embed the flash movie
  } else {  // flash is too old or we can't detect the plugin
    var alternateContent = 'Alternate HTML content should be placed here.'
  	+ 'This content requires the Macromedia Flash Player.'
   	+ '<a href=*www.macromedia.com/go/getflash/>Get Flash</a>';
    document.write(alternateContent);  // insert non-flash content
  }
// -->
</script>
<!--Company flash name END-->

</div>

<div id="login_form" >

<form name="loginform" method="post" action="*billing.outpowerhosting.com/index.php?fuse=admin&action=Login" style="margin:0px; ">

<input class="border" type="text" name="email" value="Username" onfocus="if (this.value == 'username') this.value='';" onblur="if (this.value=='') this.value='username';" style="margin: 0 0 6px 0;"><br/>

<input class="border" type="password" name="passed_password" value="Account Password" onfocus="if (this.value == 'password') this.value='';" onblur="if (this.value=='') this.value='password';"><br/>

<input class="login" type="image" name="submit" value="submit" src="img/login.gif">

<br/>

<a href="*billing.outpowerhosting.com/index.php?fuse=admin&action=RequestPassword" class="white">Forgot your password?</a>

</form>



</div>

<div id="menu_top">

<a class="menu_top" href="index.php?page=home">Home</a>

<a class="menu_top" href="index.php?page=webhosting">Web Hosting</a>

<a class="menu_top" href="index.php?page=domains">Domain Names</a>

<a class="menu_top" href="*billing.outpowerhosting.com/signup.php?clienttype=5">Sign Up</a>

<a class="menu_top" href="index.php?page=support">Support</a>

<a class="menu_top" href="index.php?page=about">About Us</a>

<a class="menu_top" href="index.php?page=contact">Contact Us</a>

</div>

</div><!--header END-->
<div id="plans">

	
	<div id="plan1host">
	
		<!--flash plan1label START-->
		
		<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
		<!-- 
		var hasRightVersion = DetectFlashVer(requiredMajorVersion, requiredMinorVersion, requiredRevision);
		if(hasRightVersion) {  // if we've detected an acceptable version
		    var oeTags = '<object classid="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000"'
		    + 'width="124" height="11"'
		    + 'codebase="*download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab">'
		    + '<param name="movie" value="swf/plan4name.swf" /><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#ffffff" />'
		    + '<embed src="swf/plan4name.swf" quality="high" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#ffffff" '
		    + 'width="124" height="11" name="plan4name" align="middle"'
		    + 'play="true"'
		    + 'loop="false"'
		    + 'quality="high"'
		    + 'allowScriptAccess="sameDomain"'
		    + 'type="application/x-shockwave-flash"'
		    + 'pluginspage="*www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">'
		    + '<\/embed>'
		    + '<\/object>';
		    document.write(oeTags);   // embed the flash movie
		  } else {  // flash is too old or we can't detect the plugin
		    var alternateContent = 'Alternate HTML content should be placed here.'
		  	+ 'This content requires the Macromedia Flash Player.'
		   	+ '<a href=*www.macromedia.com/go/getflash/>Get Flash</a>';
		    document.write(alternateContent);  // insert non-flash content
		  }
		// -->
		</script>

		
		<!--flash plan1label END-->
			
			<div style="padding-top:13px; ">
			
			</div>
	
		<p class="heading">300 MB Disk Space</p>
		
		<p class="heading">3 GB Bandwidth</p>
		
		<p class="heading">FREE .info Domain</p>
		
		<br/>

		
		<p class="host_price">
		
		INR<span class="big_price">299</span>/Year
		
		</p>
		
			<div id="plan1sign">
			
			<p class="linksign2" style="margin-top:67px; margin-left:10px; "><a href="*billing.outpowerhosting.com/signup.php?clienttype=5">SIGN UP</a></p>
			
			</div>
		
		<img src="img/plan1arrow.jpg" style="margin: 5px 0 0 42px">
	
	</div>

	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	<div id="plan2host">
	
		<!--flash plan2label START-->
		
		<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
		<!-- 
		var hasRightVersion = DetectFlashVer(requiredMajorVersion, requiredMinorVersion, requiredRevision);
		if(hasRightVersion) {  // if we've detected an acceptable version
		    var oeTags = '<object classid="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000"'
		    + 'width="124" height="11"'
		    + 'codebase="*download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab">'
		    + '<param name="movie" value="swf/plan2name.swf" /><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#ffffff" />'
		    + '<embed src="swf/plan2name.swf" quality="high" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#ffffff" '
		    + 'width="124" height="11" name="plan1name" align="middle"'
		    + 'play="true"'
		    + 'loop="false"'
		    + 'quality="high"'
		    + 'allowScriptAccess="sameDomain"'
		    + 'type="application/x-shockwave-flash"'
		    + 'pluginspage="*www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">'
		    + '<\/embed>'
		    + '<\/object>';
		    document.write(oeTags);   // embed the flash movie
		  } else {  // flash is too old or we can't detect the plugin
		    var alternateContent = 'Alternate HTML content should be placed here.'
		  	+ 'This content requires the Macromedia Flash Player.'
		   	+ '<a href=*www.macromedia.com/go/getflash/>Get Flash</a>';
		    document.write(alternateContent);  // insert non-flash content
		  }
		// -->
		</script>
		
		<!--flash plan2label END-->
			
			<div style="padding-top:13px; ">
			
			</div>
	
		<p class="heading">500 MB Disk Space</p>
		
		<p class="heading">5 GB Bandwidth</p>

		
		<p class="heading">Unlimited Domains</p>
		
		<br/>
		
		<p class="host_price">
		
		INR<span class="big_price">249</span>/Year
		
		</p>
			<div id="plan2sign">
			
			<p class="linksign2" style="margin-top:65px; margin-left:10px;"><a href="*billing.outpowerhosting.com/signup.php?clienttype=5">SIGN UP</a></p>

			
			</div>
			
		<img src="img/plan2arrow.jpg" style="margin: 5px 0 0 50px">
	
	</div>
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	<div id="plan2host">
	
		<!--flash plan2label START-->
		
		<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
		<!-- 
		var hasRightVersion = DetectFlashVer(requiredMajorVersion, requiredMinorVersion, requiredRevision);
		if(hasRightVersion) {  // if we've detected an acceptable version
		    var oeTags = '<object classid="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000"'
		    + 'width="124" height="11"'
		    + 'codebase="*download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab">'
		    + '<param name="movie" value="swf/plan2name.swf" /><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#ffffff" />'
		    + '<embed src="swf/plan2name.swf" quality="high" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#ffffff" '
		    + 'width="124" height="11" name="plan1name" align="middle"'
		    + 'play="true"'
		    + 'loop="false"'
		    + 'quality="high"'
		    + 'allowScriptAccess="sameDomain"'
		    + 'type="application/x-shockwave-flash"'
		    + 'pluginspage="*www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">'
		    + '<\/embed>'
		    + '<\/object>';
		    document.write(oeTags);   // embed the flash movie
		  } else {  // flash is too old or we can't detect the plugin
		    var alternateContent = 'Alternate HTML content should be placed here.'
		  	+ 'This content requires the Macromedia Flash Player.'
		   	+ '<a href=*www.macromedia.com/go/getflash/>Get Flash</a>';
		    document.write(alternateContent);  // insert non-flash content
		  }
		// -->
		</script>
		
		<!--flash plan2label END-->
		
			<div style="padding-top:13px; ">

			
			</div>
	
		<p class="heading">1 GB Disk Space</p>
		
		<p class="heading">10 GB Bandwidth</p>
		
		<p class="heading">Unlimited Domains</p>
		
		<br/>
		
		
		
		<p class="host_price">
		
		INR<span class="big_price">499</span>/Year
		
		</p>

		
			<div id="plan2sign">
			
			<p class="linksign2" style="margin-top:65px; margin-left:10px;"><a href="*billing.outpowerhosting.com/signup.php?clienttype=5">SIGN UP</a></p>
			
			</div>
		
		<img src="img/plan2arrow.jpg" style="margin: 5px 0 0 50px">
	
	</div>
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	






<br/><br/><br/><br/><br/><br/><br/><br/><br/><br/><br/><br/><br/><br/><br/><br/><br/><br/><br/>




<table width="950" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" class="host_tbl">


<tr>
<td>&nbsp;</td>
<td><div align="left" id="plan1host">

		<!--flash plan1label START-->
	
		<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
		<!-- 
		var hasRightVersion = DetectFlashVer(requiredMajorVersion, requiredMinorVersion, requiredRevision);
		if(hasRightVersion) {  // if we've detected an acceptable version
		    var oeTags = '<object classid="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000"'
		    + 'width="124" height="11"'
		    + 'codebase="*download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab">'
		    + '<param name="movie" value="swf/plan1name.swf" /><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#ffffff" />'
		    + '<embed src="swf/plan1name.swf" quality="high" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#ffffff" '
		    + 'width="124" height="11" name="plan1name" align="middle"'
		    + 'play="true"'
		    + 'loop="false"'
		    + 'quality="high"'
		    + 'allowScriptAccess="sameDomain"'
		    + 'type="application/x-shockwave-flash"'
		    + 'pluginspage="*www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">'
		    + '<\/embed>'
		    + '<\/object>';
		    document.write(oeTags);   // embed the flash movie
		  } else {  // flash is too old or we can't detect the plugin
		    var alternateContent = 'Alternate HTML content should be placed here.'
		  	+ 'This content requires the Macromedia Flash Player.'
		   	+ '<a href=*www.macromedia.com/go/getflash/>Get Flash</a>';
		    document.write(alternateContent);  // insert non-flash content
		  }
		// -->
		</script>
	
		<!--flash plan1label END-->
			
			<div style="padding-top:13px; ">

			
			</div>
	
		<p class="heading">250 MB Disk Space</p>
		
		<p class="heading">2.5 GB Bandwidth</p>
		
		<p class="heading">Unlimited Domains</p>
		
		<br/>
		
		<p class="host_price">
		
		INR<span class="big_price">149</span>/Year
		
		</p>

		
			<div id="plan1sign">
			
			<p class="linksign2" style="margin-top:67px; margin-left:10px; "><a href="*billing.outpowerhosting.com/signup.php?clienttype=5">SIGN UP</a></p>
			
			</div>
		
		<img src="img/plan1arrow.jpg" style="margin: 5px 0 0 42px">
	
	</div>
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	</td>
	
	<td><div align="left" id="plan1host">

		<!--flash plan1label START-->
	
		<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
		<!-- 
		var hasRightVersion = DetectFlashVer(requiredMajorVersion, requiredMinorVersion, requiredRevision);
		if(hasRightVersion) {  // if we've detected an acceptable version
		    var oeTags = '<object classid="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000"'
		    + 'width="124" height="11"'
		    + 'codebase="*download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab">'
		    + '<param name="movie" value="swf/plan1name.swf" /><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#ffffff" />'
		    + '<embed src="swf/plan1name.swf" quality="high" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#ffffff" '
		    + 'width="124" height="11" name="plan1name" align="middle"'
		    + 'play="true"'
		    + 'loop="false"'
		    + 'quality="high"'
		    + 'allowScriptAccess="sameDomain"'
		    + 'type="application/x-shockwave-flash"'
		    + 'pluginspage="*www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">'
		    + '<\/embed>'
		    + '<\/object>';
		    document.write(oeTags);   // embed the flash movie
		  } else {  // flash is too old or we can't detect the plugin
		    var alternateContent = 'Alternate HTML content should be placed here.'
		  	+ 'This content requires the Macromedia Flash Player.'
		   	+ '<a href=*www.macromedia.com/go/getflash/>Get Flash</a>';
		    document.write(alternateContent);  // insert non-flash content
		  }
		// -->
		</script>
	
		<!--flash plan1label END-->
			
			<div style="padding-top:13px; ">

			
			</div>
	
		<p class="heading">250 MB Disk Space</p>
		
		<p class="heading">2.5 GB Bandwidth</p>
		
		<p class="heading">Unlimited Domains</p>
		
		<br/>
		
		<p class="host_price">
		
		INR<span class="big_price">149</span>/Year
		
		</p>

		
			<div id="plan1sign">
			
			<p class="linksign2" style="margin-top:67px; margin-left:10px; "><a href="*billing.outpowerhosting.com/signup.php?clienttype=5">SIGN UP</a></p>
			
			</div>
		
		<img src="img/plan1arrow.jpg" style="margin: 5px 0 0 42px">
	
	</div>
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	</td>
	
	<td><div align="left" id="plan1host">

		<!--flash plan1label START-->
	
		<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
		<!-- 
		var hasRightVersion = DetectFlashVer(requiredMajorVersion, requiredMinorVersion, requiredRevision);
		if(hasRightVersion) {  // if we've detected an acceptable version
		    var oeTags = '<object classid="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000"'
		    + 'width="124" height="11"'
		    + 'codebase="*download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab">'
		    + '<param name="movie" value="swf/plan1name.swf" /><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#ffffff" />'
		    + '<embed src="swf/plan1name.swf" quality="high" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#ffffff" '
		    + 'width="124" height="11" name="plan1name" align="middle"'
		    + 'play="true"'
		    + 'loop="false"'
		    + 'quality="high"'
		    + 'allowScriptAccess="sameDomain"'
		    + 'type="application/x-shockwave-flash"'
		    + 'pluginspage="*www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">'
		    + '<\/embed>'
		    + '<\/object>';
		    document.write(oeTags);   // embed the flash movie
		  } else {  // flash is too old or we can't detect the plugin
		    var alternateContent = 'Alternate HTML content should be placed here.'
		  	+ 'This content requires the Macromedia Flash Player.'
		   	+ '<a href=*www.macromedia.com/go/getflash/>Get Flash</a>';
		    document.write(alternateContent);  // insert non-flash content
		  }
		// -->
		</script>
	
		<!--flash plan1label END-->
			
			<div style="padding-top:13px; ">

			
			</div>
	
		<p class="heading">250 MB Disk Space</p>
		
		<p class="heading">2.5 GB Bandwidth</p>
		
		<p class="heading">Unlimited Domains</p>
		
		<br/>
		
		<p class="host_price">
		
		INR<span class="big_price">149</span>/Year
		
		</p>

		
			<div id="plan1sign">
			
			<p class="linksign2" style="margin-top:67px; margin-left:10px; "><a href="*billing.outpowerhosting.com/signup.php?clienttype=5">SIGN UP</a></p>
			
			</div>
		
		<img src="img/plan1arrow.jpg" style="margin: 5px 0 0 42px">
	
	</div>
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	</td>
	
	<td><div align="left" id="plan1host">

		<!--flash plan1label START-->
	
		<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
		<!-- 
		var hasRightVersion = DetectFlashVer(requiredMajorVersion, requiredMinorVersion, requiredRevision);
		if(hasRightVersion) {  // if we've detected an acceptable version
		    var oeTags = '<object classid="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000"'
		    + 'width="124" height="11"'
		    + 'codebase="*download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab">'
		    + '<param name="movie" value="swf/plan1name.swf" /><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#ffffff" />'
		    + '<embed src="swf/plan1name.swf" quality="high" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#ffffff" '
		    + 'width="124" height="11" name="plan1name" align="middle"'
		    + 'play="true"'
		    + 'loop="false"'
		    + 'quality="high"'
		    + 'allowScriptAccess="sameDomain"'
		    + 'type="application/x-shockwave-flash"'
		    + 'pluginspage="*www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">'
		    + '<\/embed>'
		    + '<\/object>';
		    document.write(oeTags);   // embed the flash movie
		  } else {  // flash is too old or we can't detect the plugin
		    var alternateContent = 'Alternate HTML content should be placed here.'
		  	+ 'This content requires the Macromedia Flash Player.'
		   	+ '<a href=*www.macromedia.com/go/getflash/>Get Flash</a>';
		    document.write(alternateContent);  // insert non-flash content
		  }
		// -->
		</script>
	
		<!--flash plan1label END-->
			
			<div style="padding-top:13px; ">

			
			</div>
	
		<p class="heading">250 MB Disk Space</p>
		
		<p class="heading">2.5 GB Bandwidth</p>
		
		<p class="heading">Unlimited Domains</p>
		
		<br/>
		
		<p class="host_price">
		
		INR<span class="big_price">149</span>/Year
		
		</p>

		
			<div id="plan1sign">
			
			<p class="linksign2" style="margin-top:67px; margin-left:10px; "><a href="*billing.outpowerhosting.com/signup.php?clienttype=5">SIGN UP</a></p>
			
			</div>
		
		<img src="img/plan1arrow.jpg" style="margin: 5px 0 0 42px">
	
	</div>
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	</td>
	
	<td><div align="left" id="plan1host">

		<!--flash plan1label START-->
	
		<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
		<!-- 
		var hasRightVersion = DetectFlashVer(requiredMajorVersion, requiredMinorVersion, requiredRevision);
		if(hasRightVersion) {  // if we've detected an acceptable version
		    var oeTags = '<object classid="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000"'
		    + 'width="124" height="11"'
		    + 'codebase="*download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab">'
		    + '<param name="movie" value="swf/plan1name.swf" /><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#ffffff" />'
		    + '<embed src="swf/plan1name.swf" quality="high" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#ffffff" '
		    + 'width="124" height="11" name="plan1name" align="middle"'
		    + 'play="true"'
		    + 'loop="false"'
		    + 'quality="high"'
		    + 'allowScriptAccess="sameDomain"'
		    + 'type="application/x-shockwave-flash"'
		    + 'pluginspage="*www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">'
		    + '<\/embed>'
		    + '<\/object>';
		    document.write(oeTags);   // embed the flash movie
		  } else {  // flash is too old or we can't detect the plugin
		    var alternateContent = 'Alternate HTML content should be placed here.'
		  	+ 'This content requires the Macromedia Flash Player.'
		   	+ '<a href=*www.macromedia.com/go/getflash/>Get Flash</a>';
		    document.write(alternateContent);  // insert non-flash content
		  }
		// -->
		</script>
	
		<!--flash plan1label END-->
			
			<div style="padding-top:13px; ">

			
			</div>
	
		<p class="heading">250 MB Disk Space</p>
		
		<p class="heading">2.5 GB Bandwidth</p>
		
		<p class="heading">Unlimited Domains</p>
		
		<br/>
		
		<p class="host_price">
		
		INR<span class="big_price">149</span>/Year
		
		</p>

		
			<div id="plan1sign">
			
			<p class="linksign2" style="margin-top:67px; margin-left:10px; "><a href="*billing.outpowerhosting.com/signup.php?clienttype=5">SIGN UP</a></p>
			
			</div>
		
		<img src="img/plan1arrow.jpg" style="margin: 5px 0 0 42px">
	
	</div>
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	
	</td>
</tr>

<th align="left" colspan="6" class="plantd" style="border-right: 1px solid #000; padding-left: 5px;">Service Level Guaranties</th>

</tr>



<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">No Contracts!</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>



<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Routine Data Backups</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>



<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">24x7 Technical Support</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>



<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Support Response Guarantee</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">1 hour</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">1 hour</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">1 hour</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">1 hour</td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center">1 hour</td>

</tr>



<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">99.9% Uptime Guarantee</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>



<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">30 Day Money Back Guarantee</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>



<tr>

<th colspan="6" class="plantd" style="border-right: 1px solid #000; padding-left: 5px;">Contol Panel Info</td>

</tr>



<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Control Panel</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">cPanel <a href="cpanel_demo_files/index.html" target="_blank" class="blue">view demo</a></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">cPanel <a href="cpanel_demo_files/index.html" target="_blank" class="blue">view demo</a></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">cPanel <a href="cpanel_demo_files/index.html" target="_blank" class="blue">view demo</a></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">cPanel <a href="cpanel_demo_files/index.html" target="_blank" class="blue">view demo</a></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center">cPanel <a href="cpanel_demo_files/index.html" target="_blank" class="blue">view demo</a></td>

</tr>



<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Multi-Language Support</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><a href="index.php?page=cpanel" class="blue">12 languages</a></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><a href="index.php?page=cpanel" class="blue">12 languages</a></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><a href="index.php?page=cpanel" class="blue">12 languages</a></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><a href="index.php?page=cpanel" class="blue">12 languages</a></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><a href="index.php?page=cpanel" class="blue">12 languages</a></td>

</tr>



<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">RVSkins</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>



<tr>

<th colspan="6" class="plantd" style="border-right: 1px solid #000;  padding-left: 5px;">Domains & SubDomains</td>

</tr>



<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Hosted Domains</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Domain Pointers/Parking</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

</tr>



<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Sub-Domains</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

</tr>



<tr>

<th colspan="6" class="plantd" style="border-right: 1px solid #000; padding-left: 5px;">Advanced Tools</td>

</tr>



<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">PHP 4.x</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Perl/CGI-bin</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>




<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Python Support</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">FTP Accounts</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">mySQL Databases</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">phpMyAdmin access</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Manage GPG Keys</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Cron Jobs</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>






<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Secure Shell (SSH) Access</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">Optional</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">Optional</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">Optional</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">Optional</td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center">Optional</td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Addon IP Addresses</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">Optional</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">Optional</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">Optional</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">Optional</td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center">Optional</td>

</tr>







<tr>

<th class="plantd" style="padding-left: 5px;">Mail</td>

<th align="center" class="plantd" style="padding-left: 5px;">BEGINNER
<th align="center" class="plantd" style="padding-left: 5px;">DHAMAKA
<th align="center" class="plantd" style="padding-left: 5px;">PERSONAL
<th align="center" class="plantd" style="padding-left: 5px;">OUTPOWER
<th align="center" class="plantd" style="border-right: 1px solid #000; padding-left: 5px;">SUPER MAX

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Virus protection (ClamAV)</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>







<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Spam Filtering (SpamAssassin)</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Email Addresses</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">SMTP/POP Servers</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">POP3 & IMAP Mailboxes</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Autoresponders</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

</tr>



<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Email Forwarders</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Email Mailing Lists (MailMan)</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center">Unlimited</td>

</tr>






<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Webmail for All Accounts (Horde, SquirellMail)</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Catch-All Email</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>







<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Ability to Modify an MX Entry</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>



<tr>

<th colspan="6" class="plantd" style="border-right: 1px solid #000; padding-left: 5px;">Site Tools</td>

</tr>



<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">FrontPage Extensions</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>

<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Password Protected Directories</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>



<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Custom Error Pages</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Redirects</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>










<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Ability to Edit MIME Types Mailboxes</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>



<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Ability to Edit Apache Handlers</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Hotlink Protection</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>







<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">IP Deny Manager</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>






<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Search Engine Submit Tool</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">File Manager</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Server Side Includes (SSI)</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>






<tr>

<th colspan="6" class="plantd" style="border-right: 1px solid #000; padding-left: 5px;">Stats</td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Webalizer Web Stats</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Webalizer FTP Stats</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>






<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">AWStats</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">View Latest Visitors</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>





 <tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">View Bandwidth Usage</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>



<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">View Error Log</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>


<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Download RAW Log File</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>





<tr>

<th colspan="6" class="plantd" style="border-right: 1px solid #000; padding-left: 5px; width: 300px;">Pre-Installed FREE Scripts</td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td"><a href="index.php?page=fantastico" class="blue">Fantastico De Luxe</a></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>




<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Blogs</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Content Management Systems</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Help and Support Services Software</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Bulletin Boards</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>




<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">E-Commerce & Shoping Carts</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Guestbooks</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Image Galleries</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Project Managent</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>




<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Wiki</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Web Chats</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Counter & Clock Generators</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>





<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">CGIEmail</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center"><img src="img/tick1.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center"><img src="img/tick2.jpg"></td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center"><img src="img/tick3.jpg"></td>

</tr>






<tr>

<th class="plantd" style="padding-left: 5px;">&nbsp;</td>

<th align="center" class="plantd" style="padding-left: 5px;">BEGINNER
<th align="center" class="plantd" style="padding-left: 5px;">DHAMAKA
<th align="center" class="plantd" style="padding-left: 5px;">PERSONAL
<th align="center" class="plantd" style="padding-left: 5px;">OUTPOWER
<th align="center" class="plantd" style="border-right: 1px solid #000; padding-left: 5px;">SUPER MAX
</tr>


<tr>

<td align="left" class="label_td">Annual Fee</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">INR149/Year</td>

<td class="plan1td" align="center">INR299/Year</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">INR249/Year</td>

<td class="plan2td" align="center">INR499/Year</td>

<td class="plan3td" align="center">INR2499/Year</td>

</tr>





</table>








<table width="740" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr>
  <td height="90" align="left">&nbsp;</td>
  <td width="140" align="center" valign="top" style="padding-top:15px; "><a href="*billing.outpowerhosting.com/signup.php?clienttype=5"><img src="img/signupnow.jpg" width="64" height="39" border="0"></a></td>
  <td width="220" align="center" valign="top" style="padding-top:15px; "><a href="*billing.outpowerhosting.com/signup.php?clienttype=5"><img src="img/signupnow.jpg" width="64" height="39" border="0"></a></td>
  <td width="170" align="center" valign="top" style="padding-top:15px; "><a href="*billing.outpowerhosting.com/signup.php?clienttype=5"><img src="img/signupnow.jpg" width="64" height="39" border="0"></a></td>
  <td width="210" align="center" valign="top" style="padding-top:15px; "><a href="*billing.outpowerhosting.com/signup.php?clienttype=5"><img src="img/signupnow.jpg" width="64" height="39" border="0"></a></td>
  <td width="190" align="center" valign="top" style="padding-top:15px; "><a href="*billing.outpowerhosting.com/signup.php?clienttype=5"><img src="img/signupnow.jpg" width="64" height="39" border="0"></a></td>
</tr>

</table>




<div style="margin-top: -190px;"></div><div id="footer">

<div id="foot_menu">

<img src="img/menu_line.jpg">

<a class="menu_bot" href="index.php?page=home">Home</a>

<a class="menu_bot" href="index.php?page=webhosting">Web Hosting</a>

<a class="menu_bot" href="index.php?page=domains">Domain Names</a>

<a class="menu_bot" href="*billing.outpowerhosting.com/signup.php?clienttype=5">Sign Up</a>

<a class="menu_bot" href="index.php?page=support">Support</a>

<a class="menu_bot" href="index.php?page=about">About Us</a>

<a class="menu_bot" href="index.php?page=contact">Contact Us</a>

<img src="img/menu_line.jpg" style="margin: 2px 0 0 0;">

</div>

<div id="terms">

<a class="terms" href="index.php?page=service_level_guarantees">Service Level Guarantees</a>

<a class="terms" href="index.php?page=terms_of_service">Terms Of Service</a>

<a class="terms" href="index.php?page=privacy_policy">Privacy Policy</a>

<a class="terms" href="index.php?page=domain_name_policy">Domain Name Policy</a>

<a class="terms" href="index.php?page=domain_name_resolution_policy">Domain Resolution Policy</a>

<a class="terms" href="index.php?page=refund_or_cancelation_policy">Refund/Cancelation Policy</a>

</div>

<p align="center">

Copyrights 2008 <strong>Outpower Hosting</strong>. All Rights Reserved.

</p>
<div id="logos_main">
<div id="logos"><img src="img/logo_linux.jpg"></div>
<div id="logos"><img src="img/logo_php.jpg"></div>
<div id="logos"><img src="img/logo_mysql.jpg"></div>
<div id="logos"><img src="img/logo_apache.jpg"></div>

<div id="logos"><img src="img/logo_cisco.jpg"></div>
<div id="logos"><img src="img/logo_front_page.jpg"></div>
<div id="logos"><img src="img/logo_amd.jpg"></div>
<div id="logos"><img src="img/logo_visa.jpg"></div>
<div id="logos"><img src="img/logo_visa2.jpg"></div>
<div id="logos"><img src="img/logo_mastercard.jpg"></div>
<div id="logos"><img src="img/logo_amex.jpg"></div>
<div id="logos"><img src="img/logo_dinersclub.jpg"></div>
<div id="logos"><img src="img/logo_delta.jpg"></div>
<div id="logos"><img src="img/logo_paypal.jpg"></div>
</div>

</div>

</div><!--wraper-->

</body>
```


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 23, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Well, he is the modified source. just be sure to change the plan details such as planname, diskspace, bandwidth, cost, etc in the



Well, it didn't quite work out.

You had the header and footer in the file and since the index page was alreay calling the header and footer by default, I had 2 hearders and footers, although I removed the headers and footers from your file, it still didn't quite align very well.

However, after 2 days of toiling around with the code, I finally figured it out. The answer was basically in the .css file, had to edit the properties a bit.

However, your file did provide me some fresh thinking to look over it again. Thanks for the help.

Here's the link to the file you provided:*outpowerhosting.com/main/index.php?page=webhosting

Here's what I finally figured out after editing the .css file and multiple edits with the html as well: *outpowerhosting.com/main/index.php?page=webhosting2


Thanks for the help anyways.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 23, 2008)

|^Cyrus, if you put in so much javascript in the page, it becomes difficult to look smoothly into the source. So I did not bother much to get it correct except for aligning, which was what you asked. If that needed to make other modifications with other part thereby, you should look into it, not me. When i edited in in frontpage, it showed up as you wanted and that was all I needed.(*i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc14/RohanShenoyThane/cyrus-the-virus-html-webpage.gif)

If you create  unnecessary complex elements in the page, why blame others help for not 'working out quite well'. Any beginner will know that what you have used DIVs for will be better accommodated in <td>.

First get your basics, then come and show your attitude. We are here to help, not to clean the garbage you throw out on name of 'help wanted'.


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Jan 23, 2008)

@ cyrus_the_virus

I hav been assigned a project work of developing a website.. So how do i get dat grey white smooth transition background shown in the page *outpowerhosting.com/main/index.php?page=webhosting2

actually i want to develop a simple basic website in HTML but things like these wud add up to the layout of the page which will defntly fetch me marks...

am a newbie whn it comes to website devlpment bt sersly i wud love to learn up website development... 

@rohan_shenoy ..

i wud appreciate ur suggestions too !


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 23, 2008)

@Akshay, google for 'HTML gradient' or use a background image as follows:
1. Make a image 1px broad and height as much as you need.
2. Use this pic as background pic. You may need to use repeat or no-repeat according to your needs.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 23, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> |^Cyrus, if you put in so much javascript in the page, it becomes difficult to look smoothly into the source. So I did not bother much to get it correct except for aligning, which was what you asked. If that needed to make other modifications with other part thereby, you should look into it, not me. When i edited in in frontpage, it showed up as you wanted and that was all I needed.(*i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc14/RohanShenoyThane/cyrus-the-virus-html-webpage.gif)
> 
> If you create  unnecessary complex elements in the page, why blame others help for not 'working out quite well'. Any beginner will know that what you have used DIVs for will be better accommodated in <td>.
> 
> First get your basics, then come and show your attitude. We are here to help, not to clean the garbage you throw out on name of 'help wanted'.



Dude, are you drunk or something? Why you getting all worked up? If you thing "working out quite well" is a statement blaming what you did, you seriously need to go back to school and learn english!

Dude, I thanked you for the help you offered and my post clearly shows appreciation for your help, then I seriously don't understand why you need to sound so angry and arrogant against me and say I got an attitude problem unless you are drunk or on drugs.

Seriously man, I don't what problem you got, but I'm thankful for the help you offered.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 23, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> Dude, are you drunk or something? Why you getting all worked up? If you thing "working out quite well" is a statement blaming what you did, you seriously need to go back to school and learn english!
> 
> Dude, I thanked you for the help you offered and my post clearly shows appreciation for your help, then I seriously don't understand why you need to sound so angry and arrogant against me and say I got an attitude problem unless you are drunk or on drugs.
> 
> Seriously man, I don't what problem you got, but I'm thankful for the help you offered.


You have written "Well, it didn't quite work out".

And then you had written " However, your file did *not *provide me some fresh thinking to look over it again. Thanks for the help."


I don't see that *not* now. Did you edit it because u typed it by mistake? I know it can be typed by mistake, and if that was a really a mistake, I am sorry to have lashed out as you did not mean it. But as far as I remember, there was a 'not' in that statement. Moreover I can also see "Last edited at 2:55 PM" What was that?

If you make such statements, anybody will get angry coz how do I know that its a typo or you really meant it?


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 23, 2008)

@rohan_shenoy
I seriously do not get how his post offended you! You need to chill.

Second, I do not see anything over complicated in his HTML source except javascript which he used to verify flash in user's system. I do agree he could have used single instance of that piece of javascript instead of repeating every places he used flash. Apart from that, I did not have any difficulties in understanding the HTML part. BTW you need to get over of frontpage n use better web authorizing tools.. IMHO Dreamweaver CS3

@Cyrus
You have not used any significant amount of flash. Instead of using flash text, you could do the same in photoshop and use image. That way you can get rid of the javascript.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 23, 2008)

@Amitava, he probably made a typo and included a *not* in one of his sentences which changed the meaning of what he said. Now he has edited and removed it. So you are not seeing it that way  Now neither do I see it that way as I saw earlier.

And yeah, I have already sent an apology through email if he really did not mean it that way!


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, as far as I remember there was no "not" in there. Because I read that post twice n gone through his website source after reading your hot reply. And that time the post was not edited. Also if you put a "not" in that line, the sentence does not make much sense.. anyway.. thats my opinion.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 23, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Well, as far as I remember there was no "not" in there. Because I read that post twice n gone through his website source after reading your hot reply. And that time the post was not edited. Also if you put a "not" in that line, the sentence does not make much sense.. anyway.. thats my opinion.


Whatever, it did hurt me bad and thats why I responded that badly. and there was a not! Because that triggered my anger! nothing else


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 23, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Whatever, it did hurt me bad and thats why I responded that badly. and there was a not! Because that triggered my anger! nothing else



Yes, I made a typo, I didn't see it till I went over the post to check what was offensive in it.. I had by mistake typed *didn't *instead of *did*. I guess I was the one who was drunk then 

Anyways, sorry if you got it wrong.. but honestly, you are the one who showed me the <div id="wrapper"> part which I edited in .css file to get things in place.

And about the *"didn't work out quite well"* honestly is a statement used to politely send across the message that *"that's really not how I would have liked it"* and it certainly *does not* mean *"it didn't work you moron"*




amitava82 said:


> Also if you put a "not" in that line, the sentence does not make much sense.. anyway.. thats my opinion.



Rightly said, the sentence structure doesn't make sense. but yes, there was a typo. 

Hope the air is clear now.. thanks once again.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 23, 2008)

ok, matter closed


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2008)

lol...

Better check ur website in all browser, i can see some variations in the layout


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't see any variations with IE and firefox


----------

